# Wimbledon 2021



## Warrigal (Jul 9, 2021)

It's 2.45 am and I am awake watching the second men's singles semifinal between Djokovic and Shapovalov.
Canadian Shapovalov is putting up a good show against the more experienced Djokovic.

Why and I watching? Haven't a clue. It must be because I used to play tennis because I have no emotional investment in either player.

What I am really interested is the women's final tomorrow. Australia's Ashleigh Barty will be playing her first Wimbledon final since she won as a junior. If she wins tomorrow she will be the first Australian woman to win this championship since Yvonne Goolagong, 42 years ago. Yvonne and Ashleigh are both indigenous Australians and Yvonne has been Ash's inspiration since she was a teen.

I really hope she succeeds. She has worked very hard for her success so far. Also the timing is significant because it is NAIDOC Week in Australia (NAIDOC = National Aborigines and Islanders Day Observance Committee) and is a time of celebrating Indigenous culture.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 9, 2021)

I hope she wins also!!! I will watch the highlights....Go Ashleigh!


----------



## Pam (Jul 9, 2021)

I'll be watching and cheering her on. I was a big fan of Evonne Goolagong in her day.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2021)

I live within a short drive or train journey to Both Wembley football Stadium the largest stadium in the UK and second largest in all of Europe.., and Wimbledon ... and I've never been in either.

I've been outside The United Arab Emirates stadium, but never felt the need to pay to go inside...and I'm not a Tennis fan, so never been interested in going inside, I can see as much on my TV..

Funny isn't it, when you think 2 of the biggest or most famous sporting stadiums worldwide  have thousands of people arriving from all over the world to be spectators, and I live almost on their doorstep, and have never been inside


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2021)

@Warrigal
Thank you for the OP, with that interesting background info, for some of us who didn't know, and who find it informative!

And, she did win, today!


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 10, 2021)

She sure did. All five foot five of sheer determination.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 10, 2021)

This sports report of the match sums it up for those who missed the match.

Dream comes true as 'incredible' Barty wins Wimbledon (msn.com)


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 10, 2021)

This photo of Barty as a child is worth a look


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 10, 2021)

A poignant cartoon from today's paper.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 11, 2021)

I had never seen Barty play. I remember seeing Nadal at his first Wimbledon and had a strong feeling that he would be a top player. Watching her very grounded and fast footwork, her SERVE, her power, intelligence, finesse, and perseverance was exciting. I will be watching her near future closely.  

P.S. She lost to Serena twice.....I want front row seats for their next match.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

Today is a MASSIVE..sporting day for Great Britain..

The Mens; Tennis finals at Wimbledon.....and later this evening..The Football UEFA Cup.... England V Italy at Wembley Stadium  ... the whole country is on a sporting  high....


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 11, 2021)

The men's final has just started: Djokovic vs Berrettini.
Djokovic is serving first and he was held to deuce but has just won the first game.

I've decided to cheer for the underdog for no particular reason, although he does have rather nice eyes.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Tennis finals at Wimbledon.....and later this evening..The Football UEFA Cup.... England V Italy at Wembley Stadium ... the whole country is on a sporting high.


That must be an extreme experience, there, with lots of enthusiasm and focused attention!


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 11, 2021)

To my amazement, Berrettini has taken the first set.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> To my amazement, Berrettini has taken the first set.


True, and I don't watch much of tennis, but from ones I have seen in the past,
I had thought that Djokovic often either gets a slow start,
Or, he even often appears to falter and struggle,  for parts of his matches;

However, he always comes back and wins in the end. 
Probably either because he has unusual stamina to use, after the others are becoming weary;

OR, it might even be part of his strategy, to purposely save some of his stamina, for later.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

Kaila said:


> That must be an extreme experience, there, with lots of enthusiasm and focused attention!


..yep and 1/2 the world here by the looks of it....  

This is just part of the crowd outside Wembley Stadium... ignore the 2020... it was supposed to have been held last year but couldn't because of the pandemic... so technically it's 2020


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

Chris Evert & Tracy Austin in the Royal Box at Wimbledon today.. looking fabulous...


----------



## Irwin (Jul 11, 2021)

I kind of figured Djokovic would win. He's the best right now.


----------

